# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  أهداف سيكافا!

## zahababeker

*أهداف سيكافا!

يغادرنا اليوم السفراء الحمر إلى نيروبي لعقد معسكر تحضير قصير بعده يتجهون مباشرة إلى تنزانيا لخوض مباريات سيكافا للأندية.

وقد أعلن رسميا عن جدول ومجموعات بطولة سيكافا التي أستقر بها المقام أخيرا بتنزانيا بعد عدة إرهاصات حول قيامها بعد أن تعذر إستضافة السودان لها!

وبرغم أن البطولة تعتبر من البطولات الصغيرة، بالقارة السمراء إلا أنها بطولة عريقة وضاربة في جذور القدم، مما أكسبها بعدا تنافسيا جيدا يصنفها من ضمن البطولات المهمة!

وقبل السفر إلى تنزانيا..وقبل خوض مباريات المجموعة الثانية التي نلتقي فيها بفرق الشباب التنزاني العائد للمشاركة بعد رفع العقوبة عليه، والمان الصومالي، ويولينزي الكيني نسأل هل هناك هدف أو أهداف بعينها من المشاركة بالبطولة!

قد يكون السؤال متأخرا ..لأن الحديث عن المشاركة بسيكافا لم يكن وليد هذه الأيام، إنما غزا الخاطر المريخي فور الأعلان الرسمي عن خروج المريخ من دوري أبطال أفريقيا.

ولكن حالة الشد والجذب المصاحبة كان يشي بأن كل الأحتمالات واردة ، وأن المشاركة بسيكافا لن تكون حقيقة إلا بعد أعلان جدول مبارياتها، لأن تنظيم البطولة وقيامها أصلا كان بين قوسين ..أما تقام أو لا تقام!

أعلن سابقا أن المشاركة بسيكافا الغرض منها التواجد الأفريقي وخوض مباريات ساخنة تبقى اللاعبين في ذاكرة التنافس الأفريقي تأهبا لعودة قوية ومغايرة في الموسم المقبل!

وكنا في تلك الأيام ننصح بعدم تنظيم البطولة أو المشاركة بها، والإستعاضة عن ذلك بجدولة مباريات أفريقية من طراز رفيع مع أندية لها ثقلها بالقارة السمراء على مدى الموسم الكروي بالسودان!

ويقينا كنا نتحدث عن إفادة تلك المباريات للاعبي المريخ أكثر من فائدة بطولة سيكافا، وهذا قطعا ليس من قبيل الإستهانة بالبطولة، التي حقق المريخ لقبها مرتين ويدون ذلك في دفتر الحضور الأفريقي المتميز للزعيم كحالة خاصة بدنيا الكرة السودانية!

ولكن خوض مباريات قوية مع فرق أفريقية يعطي نتائج أفضل، وقد تناقشت يوما مع الأخ جمال الوالي في هذا الصدد، وقد عضد من حديثي وقال من الممكن ان تكون سيكافا هي بداية التواصل الأفريقي وبعدها نتدرج في منازلة الفرق الأفريقية الأخرى التي تفوق في مستوياتها فرق منطقة سيكافا!

إذن الهدف الأول المرسوم لمشاركة المريخ بهذه البطولة هو الأطلالة الأفريقية في موسم غريب خرج المريخ من بابه الضيق، وبقي البحث عن محاولات التماسك!

كما أن حسام البدري المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء يتحدث عن بحثه الجاهزية لحسم بطولة الممتاز هذا الموسم من خلال مباريات سيكافا القادمة!

وهذا أيضا هدفا إستراتيجيا يجد عندنا التقدير والأحترام!

أما الجمهور المريخي ..فقد طالب بصوت عال وعبر منتدياته ونقاشاته الجماعية في الملمات بإحضار كأس البطولة حتى يكون ذلك خير تعويض للخروج الأفريقي.

وهذا ايضا هدف جميل إن تحقق فإنه سيدير كل مؤشرات النجاح صوب القلعة الحمراء بعد أن كان الحديث عن غياب أفريقي تام!

وبدورنا نأمل أن تكون سيكافا هي فرصة طيبة للبدري لخلق بدائل جيدة في كل وظائف اللعب وتحديد ملامح المرحلة المقبلة باكرا، وسد الثغرات المتوقعة وتحديدا في منطقة عمق الدفاع بعد أن تأكد غياب سفاري في بدايات الدورة الثانية!

عدة أهداف رسمت وإن لم تكن بتخطيط مسبق إلأ ان تحقيقها يعتبر مثاليا!

في نقاط                 
رسميا تأكد غياب محمد على سفاري لمدة تقارب الشهرين ..وهناك المزيد في رحم القدر!

وهذه ضربة قوية للدفاع الأحمر وتأكيد تام على قصر النظر الفني للجنة الكرة ومدرب الفريق حسام البدري الذين أغفلوا تدعيم الخط الخلفي في ظل حالة العدم التي يشهدها الكشف الأحمر!

كان الحديث عن سفاري وباسكال، ومن ثم البحث عن بديل، أو بدلاء!

ولكن تحول الحديث الآن إلى حديث عن وجود باسكال فقط والبحث عن بدلاء!

سيكافا فرصة طيبة للبدري لحل هذه الضائقة الفنية والخروج من الموقف المتحرج!

والجميل أن المريخ لن يخوض مباريات قوية في بداية المنافسة وهذا وحده باعث على خلق بدائل تتدرج في اللعب!

الشباب التنزاني هو الفريق الوحيد الذي يحمل عراقة تقارب عراقة المريخ ولنا معه ذكريات رائعة!

عاد الشباب التنزاني للمشاركة بعد أن رفعت عنه عقوبة الإيقاف بالبطولة التي تقام بتنزانيا وربما كان هذا ضمن شروط إقامة البطولة هناك!

وبغير هذا الفريق فنتوقع مواجهات سهلة للمريخ في الدور الأول أمام المان الصومالي، ويولينزي الكيني إن لم يكن هناك مفاجأت في مستوى الفريقين صاحبا الأسم المغمور!

فاتنا أن نحي حفيدات سيدة فرح على مبادراتهن الرائعة دوما بتكريم نجوم المريخ الذين أجزلوا له العطاء ومنحوه من سنين الشباب الكثير!

حفيدات سيده فرح نسيج مريخي يؤكد خصوصة النادي العريق، فهن يتحركن بحب ..ويكرمن بعشق ..ويبادرن وليس هناك من يدفعهن لذلك غير حب الزعيم!

وهيثم الرشيد يستحق أن يكون ضمن منظومة من كرمتهن حواء المريخ ممثلة في نسيج حفيدات سيدة فرح الرائع!
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكور يا غالي و نتمنى التوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## zahababeker

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

مشكور يا غالي و نتمنى التوفيق للزعيم



تسلم يا عجبكو
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

* بالتوفيق للزعيييييييييييييييييييم 
*

----------

